# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  how can i create mdx for this problem

## ediacxp

Dear All
    I'm newbie for MDX now i need some help 
This is my Time Dimension

Time
* Year
** Cycle
*** Month

this is data

Time 
*1991
** C1
*** Jan
*** Feb
** C2
*** Mar
*** April
.
.
.

** C5
*** Sep
*** Oct
** C6
*** Nov
*** Dec


and i have 1 measure value

I use time dimension as filter

this is my requirement

when i select month such as Jan I want to show 
Value of Jan + Feb  and when I select Feb the value is Jan + Feb too.  (C1 value)

or  when i select Sep value is Sep+Oct   (C5 value)
I call this value is Cycle 

i dont know how to MDX to solve this proble please help me.

sorry for poorly english

----------


## Island1

The truly "correct" way to do this is dependent upon many things, including whether the month level is ever used to simply mean just the month specified ("January") or, in every case, to mean "for any month level member selection, always select the month member pair inhabiting the Cyle level of the given month requested."  If month is a meaningless concept in the routine way - in every case - you might want to create a structure that has the paired members as the lowest level in the dim.

If this is for a specific use within an otherwise standard time dim (that is, if the months are at other times strictly used as months), and you want to create the effect you wish, you have several options.  

Examples:

1. Name, otherwise "tag" (member properties, etc.) the Cycle levels for selection versus the months themselves.

2.  Create a calculated member with each month's name that actually contains the Cycle you are attempting to select via the simple month name.  In conjunction, restrict the use of the "real" month members within the existing time dimension. (The CM would work well, for example, in a slicer.)

3.  Other approaches that might be better, if I had more detail on the intended uses, etc.  (Reporting?  If so, as parameters?  Will the consumers understand that "January" always means "the January-February Cycle?"  Would a "Jan-Feb" selecton for the consumer, in this illustration, make more sense - less ambiguity?)

If consumers select a month, say, in a picklist, and we wish to apply MDX, it might be easiest to insert the logic into the parameterization, but to direct you on the specifics here requires knowing more about the intended end use / platform.  In this case, a combination of Ancestor  / Sibling and perhaps other functions  might work best, but other options are also possible.  To specify further, I'd need to know specifically how you need to access / use the data you are specifying, as I have noted above, and how the user will need to select the criteria.

Hope this helps.

Bill

----------


## ediacxp

Dear DBJ 


First this is a sales cube for more information and avoid miss understanding because my english skill.I had attached picture already 

1 this is last out put i want but the data in Cycle Column not correctly . After that i will create SalesTarget cube and make virual cube to compair the data and show % acheivement for sales 
pic 1 

At Column CycelValue will show same data when i select month in same cycle.


2 this is sales cube structure 
just only one measure ,value, for made a calculated members
pic 2

3  two picture below is a criteria for user to fileter the data (preriod) they want
- Sales Area and Time as criteria
pic 3 
- this is time data
pic 4 

4 this will show how i create time dimention
pic 5

According to the data layout that i (my boss) want this is show  that why i have post this questions

i'm not sure this is enough for my question.  Many tons of thank you for fast response.

Narapat P.

----------

